# Had to sell my trucking company because of MERS...



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I lost big on the deal. You can send donations to help me recover. PM if your heart tells you to help another woodworker. I will give you the address to send funds to. Thanks in advance for your generosity.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

-2014 will be a different year…at least for me it will.

...???


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

MERS. ... tell us about that


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

So did you or your family contract MERS? I am not unfortunately in the position to help anyone right now. But I hope that everyone's health recovers. Bad stuff. I wish you well.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

First post from DKV in over 40 days.

Given his previous posts…is this real or a prank??? Gotta wonder…


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

No more fooling around with camels!


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I have feeling it's a joke, Anyhow,prank or not ,welcome back,don't leave us hanging.tell us more.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

How did Mortgage Electronic Registration Systems force you to sell?

The title actually refers to MERS… Did you know that there are no Scrabble-valid words beginning with "mers"?

But, I can imagine that many people have been forced to sell trucking companies because of *Mers*enne prime numbers. As a society, we really should put more effort into helping those devastated by MPNS (Mersenne Prime Number Syndrome). Who amongst us does not have a family member or friend whose life has been torn asunder by MPNS?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Chuckv, please don't joke. My trucking company meant everything to me. Eight lumberjockers have been very kind and donated.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah, I bet you worked your hump off to get that trucking company started:
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40011


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

You made it to the top in the trucking business on you own the first time. I'm sure you can do it again.


----------

